
JavaScript fetch, retry upon failure - rbanffy
https://dev.to/ycmjason/javascript-fetch-retry-upon-failure-2kj3
======
Can_Not
I much prefer and recommend using axios over fetch, and it has a retry plugin
you can use globally or only for custom clients.

[https://medium.com/@shahata/why-i-wont-be-using-fetch-api-
in...](https://medium.com/@shahata/why-i-wont-be-using-fetch-api-in-my-
apps-6900e6c6fe78)

[https://github.com/softonic/axios-retry](https://github.com/softonic/axios-
retry)

